# Still looking for a surf vehicle.



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

this week i looked at a couple of Jeep Liberty's, ans a dodge Nitro which is the same truck. Jeep has 7.5"ground clearance and the nitro has 8.5" . Has any one had any experiance whit these on the beach. Pro's and con's. Thank's all.:fishing:


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Words of advice it you plan on having company with you like grown adults in either one of those vehicles you're going to get beat to death not going to be a comfortable ride on the beach plus cargo room might become an issue ... I think those jeeps have tranny heating issues on sand could be wrong.Imo I wouldn't buy something new too drive on the beach specially if its your only daily driven vehicle.btw my nephew had one liberty. Just say he owns a wrangler now that more confrotable on the beach.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Why would a liberty not be comfortable on the beach? They have a solid rear axle and independent front suspension like many other rear drive based SUV's. They drive a hell of a lot better than a wrangler on the road that's for sure. The transmission in the KA/KK liberty/nitro is a 42RLE which is the same exact transmission in the 2007-2011 JK wranglers. Overall the nitro/liberty is decent. The only real problem with them is the 3.7l can be finnicky. Make sure you change the oil every 3k miles and flush the coolant every 5 years or 100k miles. Bad things happen to them if you overheat it. Although if you take care of it, they can last a loooong time.
This is a nitro we have at work


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Put two or three grown adults in back of a liberty and you will be hitting elbows knees and,any thing else against each other . now put them in that vehicle on a beach and see what happens , you get a uncomfortable ride...I said nothing about the suspension being bad .


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Just because they have the same tranny doesn't mean they have the same tranny cooling system.1 might have a bigger radiator cooling off the lines quicker and better versus the other or might just have an external cooler by itself.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Liberty was voted the worst vehicle ride. I have an older Cherokee that does good. The nitro looks like it would do ok


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

JK's use a tranny cooler integrated in the A/C condenser. Nitro/liberty uses a standalone transmission cooler that sits in front of the A/C condenser. IMO a standalone cooler is superior. These are the worthless opinions of a fully trained level 3 Chrysler technician that's been wrenching for 9 years or so. Interior dimensions for a liberty and wrangler 4 door are nearly identical.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank's all. Thank you Elgreco. If i get one . it will be used. I like the 4 dr Wrangler's but there prices are to high even used. When surf fishing it's just me and the wife.I just don't fell like another p/u truck. I appreciate the info on the trans cooler, that really helps. thank's again.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

My main issue with having an SUV for fishing is its hard to get the fishy smell out.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Vinegar


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

get a pickup with a camper top (get it sprayed)... no fish smell inside the truck at all!

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

get a pickup with a camper top (get it sprayed)... no fish smell inside the truck at all!

Sandcrab


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I've seen more Liberty's stuck at the beach than any other vehicle.JMO


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I was thinking about what sandcrab said. I'm looking at a couple of used F150 4x4 crew cabs Saturday. Figure i can seat 4 people if i wanted and still carry a lot of stuff in the bed, plus no smell in the cab.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

hunter1 said:


> I was thinking about what sandcrab said. I'm looking at a couple of used F150 4x4 crew cabs Saturday. Figure i can seat 4 people if i wanted and still carry a lot of stuff in the bed, plus no smell in the cab.


that's why i picked my f250 over another excursion, no worries about stink n staining.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I think a crew cab half ton will suit you well. The independant front suspension on a Silverado is nice.
My Superduty is ok on the beach if i air down and go 4Lo but the bich is heavy.
If i had to pick a cheap lightweight crew pickup today for strictly beach use it would be a tacoma.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh and the only reason kracka drives a 250 is his wiener is so small. I had to buy my superduty and put it on 38"s just to help him compensate. Or was it the other way around? 
Ah who cares, bros do that for each other.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> Oh and the only reason kracka drives a 250 is his wiener is so small. I had to buy my superduty and put it on 38"s just to help him compensate. Or was it the other way around?
> Ah who cares, bros do that for each other.


lets line em up


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

kurazy kracka said:


> lets line em up


They dont call me "tuna can" for no reason...

Ok thread back on track starting now


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Well , I bought a 2012 Jeep Liberty, Latitude. I found a lease turn in, and got the deal i wanted. Truck is in great shape. Question? I have the 18" rims, I think 265, size tires. How much air should i run with them on the beach. Thank's all and to Elgreco, His answers on the trans, engine oil coolers won me over to the Liberty.


----------

